
Google AI can predict heart disease by looking at pictures of the retina - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-02-google-ai-heart-disease-pictures.html
======
karmakaze
Iridology[0] de-debunked.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iridology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iridology)

